# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Hakerët vjedhin sekretet e Pentagonit

## YlliRiaN

*Spiunët e kompjuterëve vjedhin sekrete të projektit më të kushtueshëm ushtarak në SHBA. Bëhet fjalë për planin 300 miliardë dollarësh, për realizimin e një avioni super-bombardues F-35.

Sipas të përditshmes amerikane " Wall Street Journal", piratët kanë arritur të depërtojnë në sistemin informatik të Pentagonit dhe të kopjojnë mijëra giga byte të dhëna rreth disenjimit të sistemeve elektronike të aeroplanit.

Të dhënat më të rëndësishme fatmirësisht nuk janë prekur, pasi ndodheshin në kompjuterë që nuk janë të lidhur me internetin. Për momentin nuk njihen cilët janë hakerët për shkak të fshehjes së identiteteve online apo sa i madh është demi i shkaktuar, por  sulmet mendohet të kenë ardhur nga Kina.

Sipas gazetës, zyrtare të Pentagonit kanë refuzuar ta  komentojnë ngjarjen, ndërsa Forcat Ajrore kanë nisur hetimet. Ambasada kineze tha se Kina kundërshton dhe ndalon të  gjitha format e krimeve të këtij lloji. Zyrtarë amerikanë kanë pranuar se ka pasur ndërhyrje edhe në Sistemin e Kontrollit të Trafikut Ajror të Forcave Ajrore.*

----------

